# Help! Run away rooster...



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm new to the world of poultry. I was given roosters in hopes of getting hens to go with them. One of my Ameraucana Roos is on the loose. The lady who gave them to me said I could turn them out to free range, This guy was the first out and all heck broke loose. my lazy cat chased him and the Lab (who I was worried about.) just sat and watched. I have the cat in question fastened in the garage. I have crawled/climbed through scrub brush and brambles trying to get him with no luck? I'm hoping he made it through the night... 

Any suggestions on how to get him back?

I feel just horrible for him being out alone.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome!! 

If you get a new chicken, you will need to let them stay in a closed in chicken yard for several days so they can get use to it. If you decide to let them out....the first few times it would be best to do that about 1/2 hour before dark so they will not go far, then you can keep increasing the time. Remember a chicken can not see at night so if you see this rooster again, you will need to watch him just before dark---he will find a place to roost. Then you will need to wait till after dark and ease up to him and catch him. If he tries to get away, cut your lite off so he will settle down again, then repeat with a dip net if needed. If you can not see him in the day time he is gone! I had a somewhat wild bantam hen that stayed gone for a month then she showed back up and I caught her. Keep in mind you only want one rooster if you only going to have a few hens. If you have several roosters they will gang rape your hens often and can become warriors with each other. Good Luck!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the room for plenty of hens I'm planning on getting around 20 will that be enough? I wanted to wait until it gets warmer to start this adventure, but these guys where free. 

Any ideas on how to get the roos and the cats aquainted?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Fire Man has good advice. And no, cats and roosters usually hate each other but once the rooster pegs him a good couple of times the cat will probably back off and they will just leave in harmonious disharmony for the rest of their co existance  I have "lost" many birds this way and they rarely go very far. As long as an owl or other predator didn't find him first you should be able to see him walking around this morning. KEep an eye on him throughout the day and grab him tonight when he goes to roost


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

K Epp said:


> I have the room for plenty of hens I'm planning on getting around 20 will that be enough? I wanted to wait until it gets warmer to start this adventure, but these guys where free.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get the roos and the cats aquainted?


If you get 20 ""young"" laying hens, they will give you close to 100 eggs per week ""average"" for a year. Alot of eggs unless you are selling them. Even with 20 hens I would have no more than 2 roosters. But if you are not going to be incubating or raising chicks, I would still keep only one Rooster to watch over the Hens when free ranging.

As far as Cats---as long as they are not attacking the chickens---just give them some time,

Alot of people Give them roosters away to keep from feeding them. I raise some chciks and I sell my young roosters as soon as possible. Cost to much to feed a bunch of Non-Working chickens/roosters! In other words they better get busy and Lay me some eggs or they are gone! Never seen any rooster eggs so they are gone---LOL.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They usually come back because they hear the others. Just put food out around the outside of the pen too, so he will come around and eat it. And if not, it was a rooster. It's not the end of the world.
You do need hens to keep them happy though.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

My runaway Roo is home.... Thanks for all the advice. I don't plan on letting them out again for quite some time. :clap:


----------

